# Removing a Floor Furnace



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I've done this and it's not brain surgery. Get under there and have a look ! You'll have to remove the supports, cap off the gas, etc, and replace all the flooring up top. Not a small job but not a huge one either. Very satisfying.


----------



## fromscratch (May 23, 2011)

*similar question*

Similar situation.

We are hiring someone to refinish the hardwood floors. He suggested disconnecting the furnace from the floor and physically dropping it under the house before he puts down a new floor. 

Is there any reason to remove the furnace vs. leaving it under the house?
I can't think of a reason, but once the floor is built there will be no way to get the furnace out.
(The gas is already disconnected)

thanks


----------



## Luckyblue65 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Floor furnace removal?*

I have a similar situation. The house was built in 1950 and is finally getting HVAC system. Now, the question is what to do with the floor heater. I would like to take it out because I could use the floor space. It would be so much easier to just drop it and floor over it. I hate the thought of that thing laying there rusting under the house. There is almost no information of these old things. How did your situation work out? Thanks.


----------

